# Lionfish eats shovelnose lobster off of Pensacola



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of a shovelnose we found in the stomach of a lionfish I shot on Sunday.

Picture courtesy of Coast Watch Alliance.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wish we could get a market or commercial demand for you guys for these lionfish you shoot. They are nothing but predators that reproduce in large numbers. Keep it up guys, it does not go unappreciated.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Another reason to hate em!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Neat pic!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I found this guy dead with a bunch of net caught shrimp.










We too are nothing but predators that reproduce in large numbers! But in all seriousness keep killing them lionfish man, we do need all the help we can get!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Shovelnose lobsters and pearly razors found in the stomach of a lionfish during the Optimist Fishing Rodeo a couple of weeks ago. 

Picture courtesy of Kristen Dahl at the Dauphin Island Sea Lab.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They can eat all of those pearly razor fish they want. Id rather pick out leatherjackets out of a cast net then unhook a stringer full of pearly razor fish on a sabiki! Other then that, keep on keeping on killing those bastards!


----------



## gwillie450 (Dec 21, 2009)

There should be a market for them I ate some this weekend thanks to the guys at the mbt dive tournament.they are great


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like they devour anything around!!! Another good reason to round em up and kill em off!!! Good job guys!!!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

gwillie450 said:


> There should be a market for them I ate some this weekend thanks to the guys at the mbt dive tournament.they are great


Chef Chris @ the FloraBama yacht club is cooking up some fine lionfish dishes.... get out there and try them and whenever you get by Pattis or Maria's seafood stores, hammer at them for not selling them.... the wholesalers are holding up the market for them... if they were more available to the public then the demand would increase.... they're better eating than flounder...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> They can eat all of those pearly razor fish they want. Id rather pick out leatherjackets out of a cast net then unhook a stringer full of pearly razor fish on a sabiki! Other then that, keep on keeping on killing those bastards!


Amen!!!


----------

